# New Beekeeper from Seattle, Wa



## danilo (Apr 25, 2009)

have fun!! there are alot people here that can answer any thing you need to know, you will enjoy it


----------



## mariongoose (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Sonja,

Welcome to the forum. You'll love this place. I think rescuing bees as a 5 year old qualifies you as a beekeeper early on. It's very cool that both you and your Mom are beekeeping together.:applause:


----------

